# If you guys could would you take back ?



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

The Tractor Traylor Dirk Nowitzki pick on draft day ?


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Of course. But it wasn't like we didn't want Nowitzki and decided to trade him. It was just that we basically switched picks.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

So are you guys big Devin Harris fans up there I really like his potential as a point guard in this league.


----------



## momocult45 (Apr 16, 2005)

i would take back that trade in a hear beat, but at the time dirk wasnt considered much were as traylor had alot of potential, but the devin harris think, yeah he is pretty good, he fits in well with the mavs, and him and marquis on the floor at the same time makes a pretty good duo for the mavs


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

When I saw this thread, I imagine...Would you take back the KVH trade..?


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

mavsmania41 said:


> So are you guys big Devin Harris fans up there I really like his potential as a point guard in this league.


*Of course I am a big Devin Harris phan....I went to the same HS as him...got to know him a little :banana: *


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

mavsmania41 said:


> The Tractor Traylor Dirk Nowitzki pick on draft day ?




duh!


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

No I still like what milwakee got in the nowitzki trade. Traylor is up there with dirk....... :cthread: thread.... It really isnt a question man.


----------

